# Prints around sleeve, and everywhere on the shirt



## FranklinG (Mar 23, 2009)

I am really interested how websites like designbyhumans, and threadless can print around the collar, sleeves, around the side, everywhere on the shirt!
What kind of printing is this called? I have asked many local companies and they said they cannot do this.
Which companies can provide me with these services?

Kind regards,

Franklin Gonzalez


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

When high end or very large companies do it, it's sometimes done by printing fabric panels before the shirt is sewn. When companies like designbyhumans and Threadless do it, it's done with belt printing.

More information on sources here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html


----------



## FranklinG (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks!!! highly appreciated.

Franklin


----------



## jcluttrell (Apr 28, 2009)

Any other sites that offer this?


----------

